

Are web designers really needed anymore? - jot
http://www.drawar.com/articles/we-dont-need-you-to-design-anymore/

======
bgnm2000
I think this article is pretty ridiculous. That said, designers need to become
more than designers - they need to understand UI and UX, thats something a
canned template can never replace.

